# RELAUNCH - Neuaufbau Trance Advanced



## sharky (2. Juli 2016)

hallo giant community,

ich bin gerade an einem größeren um- / neuaufbau meines trance. ich dachte mir, ich lasse euch dran teilhaben. vielleicht ist das eine oder andere teil oder eine aufbauidee ja auch was für euch. wenn nicht, macht vielleicht wenigstens das lesen spaß 

fangen wir mal mit der basis des ganzen an:
ein trance advanced von 2014. aufgebaut mit pike rct3, x.o 1x10 komplettantrieb, 125mm reverb, elixir x.o trail, tune king / kong naben, sixpack sam naben, flite carbonio sattel und ritchey wcs trail cockpit. alles in allem sicher nix, worüber man jammern müsste. aber...

...so ein paar dinge stören mich eben doch. das wären im einzelnen:
- die felgen sind für mein gewicht nicht so steif, wie ich es mir vorstelle
- die 125mm der reverb sind ok, meist ausreichen. aber das bessere ist der feind des guten...
- der flaschenhalter passt dank modifikation ganz gut, aber nicht perfekt
- ich hab mich an den schwarz-weiß kontrasten sowie eloxalrot langsam sattgesehen
- das ursprünglich mal anvisierte zielgewicht von 11,5kg oder weniger ist überschritten

kurzgesagt: 
alles dinge, mit denen ich durchaus leben könnte. an dem rad gibt es an sich ja nix auszusetzen. es macht ja bergauf wie bergab spaß und geht super vorwärts. aber der basteltrieb hat mich übermannt und ich hab mich dazu entschlossen, dass ich die punkte mit einem um- / neuaufbau des bikes angehen werde. was am ende exakt bei rauskommt, weiß ich noch nicht. 80% der parts stehen schon fest. aber ich will nicht zu viel verraten 

bevor ich mit "neuteil" nr. 1 loslegen, hier nochmal die ausgangsbasis:


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (2. Juli 2016)

Schönes Teil, gefällt mir. Aber du hast recht, die weißen Felgen stören am schwarzen Rahmen. Da ich nicht annehme dass du deshalb den Rahmen jetzt weiß spritzt, gehe ich eher davon aus dass du andere Felgen im Sinn hast, auch wenn du davon noch nichts geschrieben hast.
Mit meinen Spank OozyTrail bin ich sehr zufrieden. Da hat der Fratelli einen wirklich guten Job gemacht. Vielleicht sind die auch eine Option für dich. Die Felgen Decals sind vielleicht etwas fett, lassen sich jedoch mit Aceton rückstandsfrei entfernen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (2. Juli 2016)

@Rudirabe
lass dich überraschen  die felgen sind auch ein punkt, aber bei weitem nicht der einzige 







ich beginne mal mit dem ersten teil. jetzt werden mir alle nen vogel zeigen und mich für bekloppt erklären. völlig zurecht übrigens. aber ich konnte nicht anders. es kommt ein anderer rahmen zum einsatz. die paar weißen buchstaben am aktuellen störten mich doch. zudem hab ich depp mal nen kratzer aus dem oberrohr beim aktuellen rahmen rauspoliert  da glänzt das nun wunderschön.

hab mir dann zwar decals exakt passend zu den aufklebern vom trance machen lassen... man sieht nix mehr davon aber ich weiß einfach, dass da was ist, auch wenn man es nicht sieht. lange rede, kurzer sinn: ich hab mir den 2016er trance advanced rahmen geschossen.

falls jemand nen neuwertigen 2014er advanced möchte... melden 

hier das neue objekt der leidenschaft. schwarz ist ja das neue bunt  









auf der waage wirkt er zunächst noch etwas adipös:





davon ziehen wir aber mal ab:
- achse -62g
- sattelklemme -26g
- innenlager -90g
summa summarum 178g

ergibt ohne die teile ein gewicht von 2749g. was ich noch separat rauswiegen werde sind die lagerschalen sowie die zughüllen und den kettenstrebenschutz. denke, dann kommen wir irgendwo bei 2,6kg für den XL rahmen incl. dämpfer. finde ich als gewicht ok


was ich durch zufall entdeckt habe war ein perfekter flaschenhalter. zwar von BBB, eigentlich eine budget marke, die ich an das rad normal nie im leben nicht ranschrauben würde. aber das finish und die decals passen halt sowas von perfekt... noch dazu ein sidecage. damit wäre dann zumindest mal einer der störenden punkte abgehakt


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (2. Juli 2016)

Das mit dem Rahmen kann ich schon irgendwo nachvollziehen, geht mir manchmal auch so mit Teilen die völlig in Ordnung sind, mir aber doch irgendwie im Magen liegen. Nur dürfte ich das nicht meiner Frau erzählen. Weniger der Kohle wegen als der Klapse,  für die ich ihrer Meinung nach bei sowas reif wäre.  

Mich hätten die wenigen Schriftzüge jetzt nicht weiter gestört, sind mir eh kaum aufgefallen, dafür hast du jetzt aber ein sauberes und gutes Bauchgefühl und das sollte es einem auch wert sein.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (2. Juli 2016)

Wie kommst du denn immer an die Trance Rahmen dran?


----------



## sharky (2. Juli 2016)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Das mit dem Rahmen kann ich schon irgendwo nachvollziehen, geht mir manchmal auch so mit Teilen die völlig in Ordnung sind, mir aber doch irgendwie im Magen liegen. Nur dürfte ich das nicht meiner Frau erzählen. Weniger der Kohle wegen als der Klapse,  für die ich ihrer Meinung nach bei sowas reif wäre.
> 
> Mich hätten die wenigen Schriftzüge jetzt nicht weiter gestört, sind mir eh kaum aufgefallen, dafür hast du jetzt aber ein sauberes und gutes Bauchgefühl und das sollte es einem auch wert sein.


die schriftzüge sieht man von vorne, da prangt das giant schon sehr dominant am steuerrohr. aber egal...
meine holde hat eine hohe toleranzgrenze. fragt sich nur, wie lang noch   und von wegen erzählen. fällt mir spontan ein:








Tyrolens schrieb:


> Wie kommst du denn immer an die Trance Rahmen dran?


naja, so wie theoretisch jeder: man geht zum händler des vertrauens, lässt sich zum guten kurs ein komplettbike verkaufen und schlachtet es aus. so auch dieses mal. klar kostet es zeit und nerven, das zeug zu verticken. manche user könnte man für ihre unverfrorenen angebote grad mal... aber irgendwie macht das an- und verkaufen doch auch spaß und anders hätte ich mir nie die neue 150mm giant stütze gekauft 

wobei ich ja jetzt schon zum nächsten teil gesprungen bin:

die stütze wird die 150mm giant. da guck ich, was ich noch an gewicht rauskitzeln kann. so viel sei schon jetzt gesagt: ganz wie original wird sie nicht verwendet. der hebel gefällt mir nicht so recht. hier wird es eine "integrale alternativlösung" geben


----------



## Zask06 (4. Juli 2016)

sharky schrieb:


>




Haha..wie geil is das denn

Made my day


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (4. Juli 2016)

Voll kuhl, bin schon am googeln...


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (4. Juli 2016)

https://supermug.co.uk/products/my-...sell-my-bicycle-for-what-i-told-her-they-cost


----------



## sharky (4. Juli 2016)

ich hab mir gleich welche bestellt. kommt aber noch versand von 6,99 GBP dazu


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (4. Juli 2016)

Will haben! Geht noch eine für mich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (4. Juli 2016)

Ich häng mich mal dran. Bin gespannt was du daraus machst 

Zu deinem Falschenhalter. 
Von Spezialized gibts sowas aus Carbon. Laut Hersteller nicht leichter, aber halt aus Carbon  

https://www.specialized.com/de/de/accessories/sworks-zee-cage-ii-carbon-right/104951


----------



## Zask06 (4. Juli 2016)

Würde auch eine nehmen..


----------



## MoeOdenwald (4. Juli 2016)

Du hast nen vogel 

Viel spass beim Aufbau


----------



## sharky (4. Juli 2016)

@All
ich hab die Tassen schon bestellt. dass die so ne Resonanz hier finden, hätte ich nicht gedacht.

@MoeOdenwald 
irgendwie muss man sich ja bei laune halten 




xlacherx schrieb:


> Zu deinem Falschenhalter.
> Von Spezialized gibts sowas aus Carbon. Laut Hersteller nicht leichter, aber halt aus Carbon
> 
> https://www.specialized.com/de/de/accessories/sworks-zee-cage-ii-carbon-right/104951


danke für den linlk. aber der BBB ist auch aus (UD) carbon. und 3g leichter und nur halb so teuer wie der specialized


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (4. Juli 2016)

Die 3g mehr sind der Specialized Aufdruck


----------



## MoeOdenwald (4. Juli 2016)

sharky schrieb:


> @All
> 
> @MoeOdenwald
> irgendwie muss man sich ja bei laune halten



Hast mein vollstes Verständnis  irgendwas zum basteln ist immer gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (4. Juli 2016)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Die 3g mehr sind der Specialized Aufdruck


und der Mehrpreis ist weil Spezi drauf steht


----------



## sharky (10. Juli 2016)

gestern kam ich endlich mal wieder dazu, weiter zu machen. als erstes war das finale abkleben des rahmens angesagt. da ich beim letzten rahmen kratzer im oberrohr hatte und mir gleich ein paar schutzaufkleber im rahmendesign hab machen lassen, kommen die beim neuen auch gleich zum einsatz. wer´s nicht weiß denkt, die sind original 







auch schön zu sehen, wie sich der flaschenhalter optisch perfekt ins bild einfügt:



 

und nochmal die gesamte basis:



 

weiter gehts mit dem lüften des geheimnisses der sattelstütze. dass es die giant wird, hab ich ja schon gesagt. den, wenn auch sehr leichten, giant hebel wollte ich aus optischen und ergonomischen gründen nicht verbaut haben. ich hab mir einen RS pushloc sprint gekauft. da kann ich dann meine bremse dran machen und hab nur eine schelle. den hebel "rechts" hab ich links unterm lenker montiert. fällt kaum auf und ist von der ergonomie und kurzem daumenweg unschlagbar  bilder im einbauzustand folgen 



 

das dumme ist nur: sowohl der pushloc als auch die stütze wollen den kopf des schaltzugs als anschlagpunkt. am pusloc war keine bastellösung möglich. daher hab ich einen tonnennippel genommen, den auf das maß für die stütze zurecht gefeilt und beidseitig ne madenschraube eingesetzt, damit der zug anständig geklemmt wird. eingebaut isses noch nicht. das einstellen der leitungslänge bzw. zuglänge dürfte etwas frickelig werden. denn der zug darf nicht über den nippel rausgucken weil er sonst nicht in die stütze passt 


danke auch an dieser stelle an @Geisterfahrer der die neuen laufräder gestern fertig gebaut hat. schöööön breit und super leicht


----------



## Sven_Kiel (10. Juli 2016)

Super!  Abo!!!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (10. Juli 2016)

Scheußlich!


----------



## Sven_Kiel (10. Juli 2016)

immerhin hat der Freilauf etwas Farbe ;-)


----------



## MoeOdenwald (10. Juli 2016)

Ich würde zu den Felgen auch nicht nein sagen 

Aber ob die mich aushalten würden


----------



## Geisterfahrer (11. Juli 2016)

Also, sehr steif sind sie. Sauber gefertigt sind sie auch, zumindest was so optisch erkennbar ist. Für Rundlauf und Speichenspannung konnte man einen sehr guten Kompromiss finden, besser als bei vielen anderen Felgen, die ich schon hatte. Das spricht auch für eine gute Qualität.
Carbonfelgen sterben doch normalerweise an Durchschlägen. Wenn Du davon nicht zu viele produzierst, halten die bei Dir bestimmt auch.

Aber eigentlich ist es ja reine Liebhaberei mit den teuren Dingern...

Ach ja: Ich erwarte selbstverständlich, dass Du künftig nur noch Theatre of Tragedy, Paradise Lost, Tiamat, Eternal Tears of Sorrow usw. hörst, Fisch. Wenn Du schon so ne Goth-Möhre fährst...


----------



## sharky (11. Juli 2016)

goth möre...   dir geb ich! die nächste gabel service ich aus versehen mit carbon montage paste


----------



## sharky (12. Juli 2016)

so, der rohbau steht erst mal. wird aber noch dauern, bis es komplett fertig ist. hier mal ein paar impressionen!

der pushloc sprint zur ansteuerung der giant stütze:




 


der hinterbau und die kurbel:



 

 


und das schaltwerk und das neue 2016er schaltauge, das nicht mehr abkippelt beim radausbau:


----------



## MoeOdenwald (12. Juli 2016)

Machst den Dämpfer und die Beschriftung dahinter auch noch "clean"? Wäre als "Goth-Möre" konsequent 
Die roten Schrauben auch in schwarz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (12. Juli 2016)

natürlich mache ich die aufpapper am dämpfer noch weg. habe ich z.B. beim Trek auch gemacht. die schrauben werden auch noch alle getauscht. aber ich muss erst mal alle, die ich tauschen muss, zusammensuchen. aber es ist KEINE gothic möre   

du bekommst auch noch ein bißchen was am CAD zu tun  hab eben die maße für den garmin halter ausgemessen


----------



## MoeOdenwald (12. Juli 2016)

Ich habe nur Geisterfahrer zitiert 
Bin gespannt wie es dann aussieht, kommt sicher gut.

@ cad: gerne


----------



## simonelli76 (21. Juli 2016)

Servus, ich habe mal eine Frage zur Dämpfer-Einbaulänge und Hub am Trance.
Also ich habe ein Trance Advanced aus 2015 mit einem Monarch RT Dämpfer. Der hat ja "nur" Pedal und Open.
Ich finde Pedal genau gleich wie Open - keine Unterschiede. Woran kann das liegen?
Macht es Sinn, einen anderen Dämpfer einzubauen. Dazu habe ich mal ausgemessen und bin jetzt völlig verwirrt. 
Laut RS-Website gibt es Dämpfer in 200 x 51 und 200 x 57, allerdings ist der Hub meines Dämpfers um Welten länger als 57mm...
Habt Ihr eine Ahnung?

Viele Dank vorab für Unterstützung.

Grüße
Christian


----------



## sharky (21. Juli 2016)

das gehört nun wirklich nicht HIER HER! dazu gibt es den trance 650b thread. bitte stell deine fragen dort


----------



## simonelli76 (22. Juli 2016)

Du hast doch ein Trance, oder?
Aber klar, wahrscheinlich weist Du es auch nicht...
Ich frage im Trance-Forum nach.


----------



## xlacherx (22. Juli 2016)

simonelli76 schrieb:


> Du hast doch ein Trance, oder?
> Aber klar, wahrscheinlich weist Du es auch nicht...
> Ich frage im Trance-Forum nach.



Es geht darum,dass hier um den Aufbau von seinem Trance geht, und nicht um Fragen von zig Leuten zu beantworten. 
Deine Frage wird bestimmt hier beantwortet


----------



## sharky (23. Juli 2016)

simonelli76 schrieb:


> Ich frage im Trance-Forum nach.


 ich glaub kaum, dass man das im trance forum weiß


----------



## Mo(n)arch (28. Juli 2016)

Schöne Sache. Abonniert.


----------



## sharky (6. August 2016)

soooo... das Puzzle komplettiert sich so langsam! demnächst werde ich mich dann mal an den Aufbau machen wenn ich zeit und Muse habe

als erstes: ein Satz nicht-eisenmetall--tuning 





der Sattel: außer dem Gewicht erfüllt er alle Kriterien. seitlich weit runter gezogen. kevlar an allen kritischen stellen. und: komplett schwarz 
es ist ein selle italia slr x-cross flow nero puro. ich denke die 50g mehrgewicht zum sollwert werde ich ignorieren





last but not least die neuen schuhe. müssten ne ecke leichter sein als der aktuelle Hans Dampf und vor allem soll der VR super grip haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (9. August 2016)

so... heute endlich mal zum schrauben gekommen und dank tatkräftiger Hilfe von @Geisterfahrer auch alles außer dem feintuning fertig bekommen

zuerst die laufräder komplettiert. und vor allem ein ausreichend breites Band genommen. wenn ich diese mehrlagen- und nur die speichenlöcherabkleberei sehe...





dann die sonderkonstruktion zum verbinden der giant stütze mit dem rock shox pushloc, bei dem ich sicheitshalber die arretierfunktion deaktiviert hab, fertig gestellt






funktioniert perfekt und ich habe keine zusätzliche schelle am Lenker. der jagwire zugversteller passt auch noch perfekt in die Aufnahme vom pushloc





und zu guter Letzt noch eine Gesamtansicht. etwas feintuning muss ich noch machen. vermutlich werde ich einen anderen Vorbau dran machen. die silberne platte passt nicht. die roten schrauben an den schellen kommen natürlich weg. die RS decals an Gabel und Dämpfer vermutlich auch. ebenso der rote sag ring.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (10. August 2016)

Schaut sauber aus! 

Berichte dann mal bitte wie du die Fat Albert findest im Vergleich zu den Hans Dampf

p.s was für einen Lenker hast du nun eigentlich drauf?


----------



## Mo(n)arch (10. August 2016)

Sehr schön. Bei Gelegenheit bitte ein ordentliches Foto machen!


----------



## sharky (10. August 2016)

ordentliche bilder kommen. keine sorge. ich werde das rad für euch bei optimalen Lichtverhältnissen in artgerechter Umgebung selbstverständlich perfekt in Szene setzen  

@MoeOdenwald 
noch ist der ritchey drauf. turnusmäßig fliegt der kommende Saison auch runter. der ist dann 3 Saisons drauf gewesen. oder zwei  egal. mangels wirklicher alternativen geb ich keine 100+x euro aus. beim vorbau denke ich nach wie vor an den "geiles teil 4.0" o.ä. Hauptsache glänzend schwarz, max. 50mm lang und leicht


----------



## Deleted 8566 (10. August 2016)

Oder einen Fräsporno von Thomson?


----------



## sharky (10. August 2016)

an den hatte ich auch gedacht. oder einen easton heaven. aber die haben oft recht sichtbare, weiße und meist gelaserte decals.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (10. August 2016)

Oder mehr silberne Akzente, dann stört der Deckel nimmer. 

Tolles Projekt mit dem (/einem) der besten Allrounder-Rahmen.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (10. August 2016)

Hmm ... ne würde ich nicht tun mit den silbernen Akzenten. Aber wie immer Geschmackssache.

Bezüglich dem Lenker hatte ich auch schon länger gesucht, aber bei mir ist ja das Eigengewicht noch höher als bei Dir  Daher habe ich momentan einen schnöden Spank Lenker drauf.


----------



## sharky (10. August 2016)

was heißt denn da *"noch"* höher, mein lieber herr moe?  









silber kommt nicht ran. das ist ziemlich sicher. naja... wobei... ich fahr es erst mal so. vielleicht irgendwann ein KB in ner anderen farbe und die ahead kappe. aber man soll ja mit farbe auch nicht übertreiben. ich will ja keinen fahrenden LSD trip drauß machen


----------



## MoeOdenwald (10. August 2016)

Mensch... lass die Farben draußen 

Öhm ... ja Gewicht halt und so  immerhin sind wir ja nicht die kleinsten  Wobei... du bist größer...  und ich schwerer....

Dafür zählt Berg ab Gewicht!


----------



## Mo(n)arch (11. August 2016)

Hallo sharky, welche Dämpferlänge fährst du denn jetzt eigentlich? Habe gerade im Trance-Thread gestöbert und bin dabei über unsere Diskussion zu den verschiedenen Dämpferlängen gestoßen.
Hast du dann den 203x57mm mal eingebaut?


----------



## sharky (11. August 2016)

was möchtest jetzt wissen? die einbaulänge oder den hub? 200mm EBL gibt es mit 51 und 57 mm hub. ich hab die originalen 51mm. dass jemand dämpfer mit mehr als 200mm EBL rein gemacht hat, muss mir entgangen sein

@MoeOdenwald 
jajaja keine panik die farben werden wohl draußen bleiben. wobei purple natürlich wieder eine verdammt coole Option wäre


----------



## Mo(n)arch (11. August 2016)

Naja, du hattest überlegt, einen 203x57mm einzubauen um die 160mm Federweg zuer halten, aber das Tretlager nicht zu weit abzusenken:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/giant-trance-650b.697647/page-57
Weitere Diskussion auf den nächsten Seiten

Aber gut, hat sich eh erledigt.


----------



## sharky (11. August 2016)

ach so. ja das war mal ein gedankenspiel, da hast du recht. aber das kam nie zur Anwendung. die 203mm sind zu kurz. damit kommt das heck nicht hoch genug. 206-208 mm wären nötig. aber das gibt es so nicht wirklich. daher lass ich den Unsinn


----------



## Ironass (16. August 2016)

Und meine Frau meint ich sei bescheuert mit meinem Bike.


----------



## Ironass (16. August 2016)

ACROS Popular & Gothic Stem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (16. August 2016)

Ironass schrieb:


> ACROS Popular & Gothic Stem


zu schwer. und ich stell die alu teile alle auf glänzend um. so viele sind es, außer den schrauben, ja nicht 
hab die Woche ein tune geiles teil 4.0 bestellt. denke, am Wochenende werde ich die Jungfernfahrt machen


----------



## sharky (19. August 2016)

TEILE! TEILE! TEILE!

Der feinschliff beginnt. Neben den schwarzen schrauben für die schaltrollen und die sattelklemme und die lenkerschellen kamen noch ein paar interessantere Sachen 

Der neue Vorbau. Alles was Alu ist wird glänzend und alles aus carbon wird matt. Bringt knapp 40g. Und: ich wollte ihn einfach haben 



 

Wenn wir schon dabei sind... die neue absolute black topcap. Deutlich leichter als die aktuelle. Differenzwiegung folgt



 

Dann der neue Kind shock ether lenker. Für 780mm geht das Gewicht echt in Ordnung. Leider ist die Oberfläche nicht ganz so matt und rau wie es auf den Bildern aussah. Den Bildern nach passte er perfekt zum Rahmen. Leider hat das Exemplar eine Macke neben dem klemmbereich im Lack. wird noch getauscht.


----------



## hnx (19. August 2016)

Sharky ist den ganzen Tag bei bestem Wetter auf den Trails und speist uns hier mit Bildern von beschädigten Anbauteilen ab.


----------



## sharky (20. August 2016)

Ich sitze 12h im Büro und hab das Rad noch nicht 1m gefahren


----------



## sharky (20. August 2016)

Ich  bin hin und her gerissen. So viel matter als der giant Lenker ist der ks auch wieder nicht. Aber irgendwie passt er schon ganz gut...


----------



## sharky (21. August 2016)

Sooo... hier mal die vergleichswiegung zum alten Vorbau und ahead kappe. Macht doch ein paar Gramm aus. 



 


Danach ging es darum erst mal auf eine kurze testrunde über die hometrails. Erstes Fazit der neuen Teile: 

reifen weniger laut als gedacht. Grip besonders vorn scheint wirklich sehr gut zu sein. Hatte feuchten waldboden mit rutschigen Wurzeln und steinen.

Die giant stütze tut den Dienst lautlos und unauffällig. Nur die Geschwindigkeit beim ausfahren könnte höher sein

Die laufräder sind sehr steif und die Beschleunigung sehr gut. Rede ich mir ein. Bei 30mm maulweite und 2.35er reifen hätte ich aber etwas mehr Volumen der reifen erwartet 

So und jetzt noch ein paar Bilder. Auch wenn ein paar Details wie die roten schrauben an den lenkerschellen oder die Aufkleber an Gabel und Dämpfer noch geändert werden


----------



## xlacherx (21. August 2016)

Schick!
 zum Thema Volumen der Reifen... das liegt ja nicht nur an den Felgen... kommt ja auch auch auf die Reifen selbst an. 
Das fetteste was ich je hatte, ist der MK II den ich grad hinten fahr.


----------



## sharky (21. August 2016)

Schon klar. Nur hatte ich sowohl den alten fat albert als auch den Hans Dampf in der selben breite auf Felgen mit 25mm MW. Und die bauen trotz selber breite und 5mm weniger MW nicht schmaler. Ich muss demnächst mal den HD auf die alten und die neuen Felgen zum Vergleich des Volumens bei verschiedenen MW aufziehen und direkt vergleichen. Vielleicht baut der neue FA auch schmaler. Das könnte auch das recht geringe Gewicht erklären


----------



## hnx (21. August 2016)

Die Giant Stütze kann man auf den Laufbahnen entfetten und dann dünn zB SRAM Butter auftragen, dann läuft die schneller. Giant fettet die wohl auch nicht gleichmäßig, so dass ab und an Mal ne Schnecke dabei ist.

Radl schaut sehr gut aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (22. August 2016)

danke, danke 

danke auch für den tipp mit dem fett. aber das ist dann wohl eher eine temporäre sache. dann lass ich das so. ist ja nicht so, dass die raus kriecht. ein ticken schneller wäre nicht schlecht, aber das kommt dann irgendwann von alleine 

ich hadere grad allen ernstes noch mit einer rf next sl...


----------



## korben (22. August 2016)

Sieht prima aus -Stealth Bomber- würde passen ;-)


----------



## aibeekey (22. August 2016)

Ich würde die äußeren Gabel Decals noch entfernen und die vom Dämpfer. Sonst richtig gut!

Das is das Rad, von dem meine Freundin träumen würde. Leider hat das Budget nur für das 2er Ltd gereicht. Und da hab ich viel Überzeugungsarbeit leisten müssen, dass das bisschen Blau und die Fox Beschichtungen doch nicht so schlimm sind (Designerin...)


----------



## sharky (2. September 2016)

da es nachfragen gab, wie ich auf das gewicht komme, hier die teileliste

rahmen: Trance advanced XL 2016
gabel: pike rct3
Laufräder: tune king / kong + laser / revo + alunippel + LB 35mm carbon felge (1497g)
reifen: fat alber + dichtmilch + notubes Ventile (ca. 760g/St.)
bremsen: elixir x.o trail mit HS1 scheiben 180 / 160
sattelstütze: giant contact Switch 150mm mit RS pushloc anlenkung
sattel: selle italia slr x-cross nero puro (178g)
vorbau: tune geiles teil 4.0 (94g)
ahead kappe: absolute black (kappen-schrauben-Kombi, 3g)
lenker: bisher richtey WCs trail, ab morgen KS ether 780mm (178g)
shifter: x.0
kurbel: x.o
kettenblatt: absolute black NW 30z
kassette: sram XG1099 (ca. 240g)
kette: x.0
Schaltwerk: x.o mit aluschrauben- und schaltrollentuning
schrauben: samt und sonders Titan oder alu
pedale: time MX8

einige der teile hab ich auch in der gewichtsdatenbank drin. die teile bei denen ich die messungen zu bestehenden Produkten hinzugefügt habe, sieht man hier aber nicht.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (4. September 2016)

Das Teil hat was, gefällt mir. Hätte nicht gedacht dass das kleine Schwarze so gut aussehen kann. Ganz entspannt und unaufgeregt, clean. Die paar Decals würde ich trotzdem dran lassen.


----------



## sharky (25. November 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardtails (25. November 2016)

sharky schrieb:


>



das hat aber nicht lang gehalten
was ist kaputt?


----------



## xlacherx (25. November 2016)

oder verkauft?


----------



## bmqh (25. November 2016)

RIP klingt nicht nach verkauft...


----------



## MoeOdenwald (25. November 2016)

Hmm ist es das was mir mein Kollege erzählt hat ??? :-(... Ich dachte es wäre das cannondale gewesen. 

Bitter :-/ echt blöd.​


----------



## sharky (26. November 2016)

@MoeOdenwald 
Meinst du Kollege j.o.? der lag dann falsch

Ich bin ziemlich frustriert. haufenweise teures zeug extra für das rad gekauft und nach nicht mal einen halben Jahr und gerade mal mittleren dreistelligen km gehts kaputt. laut Händler bekomme ich den selben Rahmen nochmal . Aber mir fehlt da etwas der glaube . hatte schon 2x einen defekten giant Rahmen und noch nie das exakt selbe Modell wieder bekommen . und beim nun anstehenden modellwechsel...


----------



## MoeOdenwald (26. November 2016)

jo ... der hat was anklingen lassen.

Hmm, echt bescheiden. Drücke mal die Daumen dass doch ein brauchbarer Ersatz kommt.
Biste irgendwo dagegen gefahren ... bei der Stelle. Oder auf einmal einfach da?

p.s. Mir fällt ein dass dein 3D Model noch erstellen will. Momentan leider irgendwie "Land unter"... Habs nicht vergessen.


----------



## bmqh (26. November 2016)

Und ich hatte gerade mit dem Gedanken gespielt, meinen 2014er Trance 2 Rahmen gegen einen komplett schwarzen Advanced Rahmen zu tauschen. Vielleicht besser doch nicht...


----------



## sharky (26. November 2016)

Gegenfahren kann ich ausschließen . dann hätte es ja bei der Beschädigung des Rahmen sicher noch weitere teile in mitleidenschaft gezogen. Den fahrer zum Beispiel  Und das bike steht ja immer noch da wie frisch aus dem Laden.

Ich denke man soll das rad als solches nicht verteufeln . Hier scheint es sich m.M.n. um einen individuellen verarbeitungsfehler zu handeln. schaut mal das untere ende des risses an. Die Linie läuft Zickzack im 90° winkel und genau am ende von einer genau so geformten cfk lage lang... da hat einer nicht richtig verklebt


----------



## xlacherx (26. November 2016)

Autsch.. gar nicht cool... bei was ist das passiert?


----------



## bmqh (26. November 2016)

sharky schrieb:


> Hier scheint es sich m.M.n. um einen individuellen verarbeitungsfehler zu handeln. schaut mal das untere ende des risses an. Die Linie läuft Zickzack im 90° winkel und genau am ende von einer genau so geformten cfk lage lang... da hat einer nicht richtig verklebt



Das stimmt schon. Trotzdem bleibt ein blödes Gefühl und das Wissen, dass das bei einem Alu-Rahmen nicht passiert wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoeOdenwald (26. November 2016)

;-) mein weis nie... vielleicht bist du ja in den weichen Herbstlaub gefallen. Scherz bei Seite, diese Stelle wundert mich dann doch. Daher die Frage.

Das Rad würde ich auch nicht verteufeln. Sehe ich da genauso wie du.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (26. November 2016)

bmqh schrieb:


> Das stimmt schon. Trotzdem bleibt ein blödes Gefühl und das Wissen, dass das bei einem Alu-Rahmen nicht passiert wäre.



Ist aber auch ne Argumentation die nicht so wirklich weiter hilft, da man sonst nichts mehr kaufen dürfte. Auch bei Alurahmen kann es Verarbeitungsfehler geben usw.


----------



## sharky (26. November 2016)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Autsch.. gar nicht cool... bei was ist das passiert?


wie bereits erwähnt gab es keine fremdeinwirkung und keinen harten Einsatz  ich vermute das durch den mutmaßlichen Verarbeitungsfehler de4 riss langsam entstanden ist

Die Stelle ist zwar hoch belastet aber auch sehr massiv ausgeführt . hatte Glück es überhaupt zu sehen. dachte erst es wäre irgendwie dreck 



bmqh schrieb:


> Das stimmt schon. Trotzdem bleibt ein blödes Gefühl und das Wissen, dass das bei einem Alu-Rahmen nicht passiert wäre.


mein erster giant hatte eine oxidierte und dann bröselnde schweißnaht. das dazu


Die Ironie an dem ganzen:
Das bike wurde als Reminiszenz an mein schwarzes trance aus 2009 aufgebaut. das schwarze bei dem der Rahmen die kaputte schweißnaht hatte. und jetzt ereilt das neue das selbe Schicksal und beides mal nach nur sehr kurzer zeit


----------



## MoeOdenwald (26. November 2016)

Der Verlauf vom Riss finde ich auch komisch... Denke schon dass du mit deiner Vermutung recht hast.

Hast mal richtig Pech.

@bmqh Also ich würde mich davon auch nicht entmutigen lassen.


----------



## geopard (4. Dezember 2016)

Black-Sharky


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (13. Dezember 2016)

Sehr ärgerlich, mein Beileid sharky.


----------



## Mo(n)arch (13. Dezember 2016)

Gibt's schon Updates wie es weitergeht?


----------



## sharky (13. Dezember 2016)

ich bekomm von giant ja auf jeden fall ersatz. war ja kein halbes jahr alt, das Schätzchen. laut Händler auch den selben rahmen nochmal bekommen. aus 2-maliger Erfahrung mit rahmenreklamation bei giant weiß ich leider, dass es zumindest bei den 2 mal nicht den selben rahmen nochmal gab. wenn es wirklich ein 2017er wird und dann auch noch in einer dieser augenkrebsfarben, dann hat sich das Trance für mich erledigt. darum hab ich mir schon mal sicherheitshalber eine alternative geordert...


----------



## sharky (26. Januar 2017)

so... und kaum drei monate später kam ersatz 

und ich muss zugeben dass ich wirklich positiv überrascht bin. der exakt selbe rahmen nochmal und nicht irgend ein beliebiges, farblich oder technisch ähnliches modell wie es bei meinen beiden bisherigen reklamationen der fall war 

was aber kommen muss, ist ein dämpferupgrade. die frage in die runde:

*Cane Creek DB inline oder RS Monach RC3+ Debonair?

hat jemand praktische erfahrungen mit einem der beiden im vergleich zu den seriendämpfern?*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mo(n)arch (26. Januar 2017)

Freut mich, dass es mit dem Rahmen geklappt hat 

Da du einen XL Rahmen fährst, gehe ich davon aus, dass du mehr als 80kg wiegst.
Wie wäre es mit dem DB Inline Coil?
Ansonsten würde ich den neuen DB Inline nehmen.
Den RC3+ Debonair fahre ich zwar selber, aber ein plus an Einstellbarkeit vor allem der HS Zugstufe under LS+HS Druckstufe wäre schon nett. Ausserdem muss ich mit meinen 85kg Nacktgewicht sehr nah an das Luftdrucklimit, um 30% SAG zu erhalten, was der Sensibilität auch nicht wirklich gut tut. Fazit: Der Rockshox ist zwar OK, aber mehr auch nicht.

Mein Rat wäre den DB Inline und den DB Inline Coil direkt zu vergleichen und dann rein anhand der Performance dann deinen Dämpfer auszuwählen. 300 Gramm mehr oder weniger am Ende spielt doch keine Rolle.


----------



## rzOne20 (26. Januar 2017)

Ich würde dir raten den bestehenden auf dein Gewicht, deinen Fahrstil und deine Vorlieben tunen zu lassen! Wenn du recht schwer sein solltest wirst jeden Dämpfer (außer vlt die alten Roco) auf sehr hohem Druck fahren müssen damit das ordentlich funkt.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (26. Januar 2017)

Dann hat ja der ganze Zweifel und die Odyssee ein Ende 

Viel Spass beim neu Aufbauen und dass der Rahmen nun länger hält


----------



## bummel42 (26. Januar 2017)

Ich hatte einen Monarch+ Debon Air im Reign gehabt. Bei einem 90kg Fahrer ist es mit dem Druck grenzwertig. 
Fahre jetzt einen normalen Monarch+. 
Der passt gut. Ansprechverhalten ist besser als bei einem RT3. 
Im Trance werde ich demnächst den Marzocchi-Dämpfer S3C2R testen und dann berichten.


----------



## Mo(n)arch (26. Januar 2017)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Ich würde dir raten den bestehenden auf dein Gewicht, deinen Fahrstil und deine Vorlieben tunen zu lassen! Wenn du recht schwer sein solltest wirst jeden Dämpfer (außer vlt die alten Roco) auf sehr hohem Druck fahren müssen damit das ordentlich funkt.



Solange man auf Luft bleibt, wird man immer hohe Drücke haben. Die Abstimmung ändert nur etwas an der Dämpfung.
Daher ist auch mMn der CaneCreek interessant, weil er einfach einen so großen Einstellbereich abdeckt.



bummel42 schrieb:


> Ich hatte einen Monarch+ Debon Air im Reign gehabt. Bei einem 90kg Fahrer ist es mit dem Druck grenzwertig.
> Fahre jetzt einen normalen Monarch+.
> Der passt gut. Ansprechverhalten ist besser als bei einem RT3.
> Im Trance werde ich demnächst den Marzocchi-Dämpfer S3C2R testen und dann berichten.



Das wäre eine Lösung. Die kleinere Luftkammer sollte eh besser mit der Kennlinie des Trance funktionieren.


----------



## rzOne20 (26. Januar 2017)

Mo(n)arch schrieb:


> Solange man auf Luft bleibt, wird man immer hohe Drücke haben. Die Abstimmung ändert nur etwas an der Dämpfung.
> Daher ist auch mMn der CaneCreek interessant, weil er einfach einen so großen Einstellbereich abdeckt.


Mangelnde Dämpfung kompensiert man ja üblicherweise mit sehr hohem Luftdruck ... daher hat bei meinen letzten 4 Enduros nur Dämpfertuning etwas gebracht. Bin aber halt leider auch bei 90-95 kg.

Für mich als Laie ist es auch nicht vorstellbar das ein und der selbe Dämpfer von 55-100 kg funktionieren soll, wie auch? Und da ist es meiner Erfahrung egal wie gut der Dämpfer ist, wenn du sagen wir grob geschätzt > 85 kg und < 65 kg wirst mit Standard Dämpfer nie richtig glücklich... oder dir is egal was unterm Hintern is.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (26. Januar 2017)

danke an alle poster  

endlich mal eine sachliche und mit sachverstand geführte diskussion von leuten, die offensichtlich von dem, was sie schreiben, eine ahnung haben. wenn ich mir da so mache im federungsforum angucke... 

das mit dem druck beim luftdämpfer ist nicht von der hand zu weisen. ich hab 92kg ohne klamotten und ausrüstung. wäre somit sicher am drucklimit unterwegs. insbesondere beim debonair. irgend jemand schrub neulich hier was von ca. 300 PSI bei 85kg in der kombi. womit ich dann tendenziell raus wäre weil zu schwer. auch wenn ich bei den meisten dämpfern am oberen ende der druckskala liege

den normalen dämpfer tunen lassen wäre ne option. aber der monarch RT ist nun auch nicht grade ein wunder an einstellmöglichkeiten. ob es sich da wirklich lohnt viel geld in ein customizing der druckstufe zu stecken zweifle ich mal an

einen coil dämpfer werde ich wohl nicht verbauen. aus zweierlei gründen. die 300g sind in dem fall relevant. darum, bevor fragen kommen  und ich bin mir nicht sicher ob der lineare coil dämpfer und der trance hinterbau so gut zusammen passen. die kennline am trance ist auf den ersten cm federweg ja recht steil. beim debonair wird das durch die große negativkammer weggebügelt. beim coil bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob ich dann die wahl zw. feinem ansprechen auf den ersten cm und durchrauschen im restlichen federweg oder bockigen ersten cm und linearem restfederweg habe. 

der DB inline klingt dann doch am vielversprechendsten


----------



## Deleted 8566 (26. Januar 2017)

Es ist ja nicht nur der Luftdruck ein Problem, sondern auch die Ölmenge. Bei deinem Gewicht und der dadurch nötigen Bremsung des Ölflusses wird das Öl schnell warm werden - und auf einmal ist die Zustufe weg. 

Ob der Inline da anders ist, als seine Mitbewerber, weiß ich nicht. Allerdings hat CC ja bis heute Qualitätsprobleme. Insofern würde ich schon Richtung Monarch+ gehen, aber halt ohne Debonair, was ja bei den schweren Jungs ohnehin kaum Sinn macht.
Alternativ ging natürlich auch ein Float X. Je nach Geschmack. Hauptsache Ausgleichsbehälter extern.


----------



## bummel42 (26. Januar 2017)

Ich bin in der selben Gewichtsklasse. Alles ohne Piggyback rauscht ab 400 Tiefenmeter ab...


----------



## rzOne20 (26. Januar 2017)

Standard Float X vom BMC Enduro funkt übrigens beim Reign für meine 90 kg super, deutlich besser als der Monarch +!
Monarch + getuned für 90 kg und mein Reign könntest meinen mal zum Probieren/Testen haben wennst magst ( und der in das Trance passt ).


----------



## Mo(n)arch (27. Januar 2017)

Gut, der Thread-Verfasser will also Luft.
Bei einem Leergewicht von 92kg gehen wir mal davon aus, dass ein Piggypack von Nöten ist. Einstellbarkeit ist ein wichtiges Kriterium
Hier also die Optionen:

Fox Float X2
CaneCreek Double Barrel air mit oder ohne EVOL-Luftkammer
Getunter Rockshox Monarch oder Float X
Für den Fox Float X2 spricht, dass man ihn in verschiendenen Grundsetups bekommt, was der Dämpfung neben dem großen Verstellbereich sehr gut tut. Allerdings sind die Dinger zur Zeit wohl etwas explosiv , daher müsste abgeklärt werden, wieviel Luftdruck benötigt werden würde. Der Druckstufenhebel fürs bergauf fahren ist sicher auch sehr nützlich. Piggyback hat im Trance-Rahmen Platz.

Canecreek Double Barrel air: Diesen Dämpfer bekommt man mit großer oder kleiner Luftkammer (hat man ihn zumindest mal). Sehr großer Verstellbereich inkl. Climb-Switch, der Zug- und Druckstufe für das Klettern zudreht. Nur ein Grundsetup. Keine Ahnung, ob das Piggyback in den Rahmen passt.

Getunte Dämpfer: Sicher auch viel zu holen. Allerdings muss man sich sehr bewusst sein, was man haben will. Und das schon bei der Bestellung.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (27. Januar 2017)

Aus ähnlichen Gründen wie du (mein Gewicht kennst du ja) bin ich damals bei meinem Strive auf den X-Fusion Vector HLR Air (mit Piggy, keine Probleme mit Wärme) gegangen. 

Mit dem Seriendämpfer hatte ich auch extrem hohen Druck. Entweder ich rauschte durch oder es war bockig, oder ich einfach zu blöde zum einstellen.

Mit dem Vector HLR Air hatte ich allerdings kein Lock Out, störte mich aber nicht weiter.

Denke mal ein tune Dämpfer wäre die beste Lösung.


----------



## MichiP (27. Januar 2017)

Ich werf jetzt mal den kommenden DBAir IL ins Rennen

https://www.canecreek.com/products/suspension/dbair-il/enhanced-reliability

da sollten die Probleme des DBInline nicht mehr relevant sein.

Liest sich Interessant.......


----------



## Mo(n)arch (27. Januar 2017)

MichiP schrieb:


> Ich werf jetzt mal den kommenden DBAir IL ins Rennen
> 
> https://www.canecreek.com/products/suspension/dbair-il/enhanced-reliability
> 
> ...



Dämpfer ohne Piggypack wurden bereits gestrichen. Siehe oben. Sonst sicher eine interessante Alternative. Anscheinend wurden die Probleme mit den Dichtungen in Ordnung gebracht, wobei ich nicht weiß, ob das nicht auf Kosten der Stabilität der Bauteile erfolgt ist:





Irgendwie sieht mir das am neuen Teil zwischen Dichtungen nach Sollbruchstelle aus. Zwar sind die Dichtungen größer geworden, dafür das "Fleisch" bedenklich klein. Aber ich kann mich auch täuschen.

Der Vektor HLR wäre auch eine Option, stimmt. Die kleinen "alten" Luftkammern scheinen gut mit dem Trance-Hinterbau zu harmonieren. Irgendwo hatte ich auch gesehen, dass sogar die Profis am Trance und am Reign von den DebonAir auf die normalen Luftkammern gewechselt sind.


----------



## sharky (28. Januar 2017)

nochmals danke für die inputs 

vielleicht vorab: 
piggybag denke ich zwar an. aber ist beim einsatz vo dem bike kein muss. ich bewege es eigentlich ausschließlich als potentes tourenfully im mittelgebirge, wo man abfahrten mit > 400hm eigentlich nicht hat. hatte auch mit dem seriendämpfer in puncto ausfall der zugstufe keine probleme. was mir eher probleme macht ist die druckstufe. die M-tune bei RS bzw den fox die ab werk drin sind sind schon recht schwach für das gesamtgewicht

dass ich bei meinem gewicht für genug anpressdruck sorge um nicht unbedingt einen debonair dämpfer zu benötigen um ein gutes ansprechen zu haben ist in der tat wahr  den RC3+ hab ich nur noch nirgends mit der normalen luftkammer gesehen. eine HV hülse statt der debonair wäre mir so gesehen am liebsten. große +kammer, normale -kammer, weniger +druck und so relativ linear

der CC DB mit piggy passt übrigens nicht ins trance. der normale ohne piggy schon


----------



## hnx (28. Januar 2017)

Dann böte sich an beim nächsten großen Service des Monarch die Dämpfereinheit zu wechseln (Kosten ~30€).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (28. Januar 2017)

welchen monarch meinst? der serienmäßige RL oder den nachzurüstenden RC3+? anderer dämpfertune kostet 60€ wurde mir gesagt?


----------



## hnx (28. Januar 2017)

Für das Bauteil selbst habe ich 30€ bezahlt, wenn die 60€ inkl Einbau sind ist das sicher auch fair.

Ich habe es bei meinem M+ RC gemacht.

Die Unterschiede in der Funktion zwischen R RT etc kenne ich nicht aus direktem Vergleich.


----------



## sharky (28. Januar 2017)

ich frag mich halt wieso es den RC3+ nur mit debonair kammer gibt. klar spricht er so besser an. aber die 340 PSI maximaldruck sind für "gröbere kaliber" trotz der großen +kammer halt u.U. zu wenig. da helfen auch volumenspacer bestenfalls gegen durchschläge


----------



## Symion (28. Januar 2017)

Für das Trance gibt es mehrere gute Optionen:
- Manitou Mcleod - läuft 1a auch bei 100kg und noch höherer Übersetzung (Knolly Chilcotin)
- M+ mit der aktuellen HV Kammer. Diese hat bereits eine größere Negativkammer, aber in Maßen.

Der CCDB Inline hat eine sehr geringe Progression. Da braucht es viele Spacer, könnte gerade so reichen beim Trance.
Mir fehlt da eine echte HS Zugstufe auf dem Mainvalve.
Der Climb Switch ist aber ziemlich gut!


----------



## hnx (28. Januar 2017)

Nur ist die HV Kammer nicht lieferbar.


----------



## bummel42 (28. Januar 2017)

Ich würde dann einen normalen RT3 in MM (den alten, nicht DebonAir) nehmen. Hat bei mir gut funktioniert und ich liege in der gleichen Gewichtsklasse. 
Bekommst du gut im Bikemarkt und die HV Kammer kann man mit Spacern zudonnern. 
Kannst gerne meinen testen => PN.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (28. Januar 2017)

Ich hatte meine Dämpfer bisher immer bei TF-Tuned/Push.
Wenn die retour kommen, ist das aktivierte ProPedal so hart, dass es einem lockout nahe kommt. 
Allerdings machen die nur Fox. Aber ein Float ohne alles ist ja billig zu haben.


----------



## sharky (29. Januar 2017)

Ich bedanke mich erst einmal bei @bummel42 und komme gerne auf sein Angebot mit dem test zurück


----------



## sharky (2. Februar 2017)

die suche nach dämpferalternativen gestaltet sich schwierig. den monarch mit HV kammer gibt es nimmer. debonair taugt nix. ein tuner hat das gesamte rad quasi für untauglich erklärt und dann am ende für debonair dämpfer einen l-tune nahegelegt. nicht vertrauenserweckend. mir scheint da fehlt das verständnis dafür, dass bei schweren jungs die -kammer einfach kleiner sein muss. da kam mir der gedanken: wieso nicht selbst spacern? dann hab ich einen dämpfer von der stange den man überall bekommt und nicht das problem, dass er so durchrauscht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PepponeBottazzi (2. Februar 2017)

Warum nimmst du nicht einfach ein paar Kilo ab . 

Kleine Frage an dich wo du gerade hier bist: der Rahmendefekt war bei deinem Trance doch am Hauptrahmen. Wurde von Giant der komplette Rahmen ersetzt oder nur der Hauptrahmen?

Danke 
Rudi


----------



## sharky (2. Februar 2017)

bei meiner größe und Statur ist bei knapp 90kg ende der Fahnenstange... da ist nix mit abnehmen

giant hat den kompletten rahmen ersetzt


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (2. Februar 2017)

Danke dir


----------



## Mo(n)arch (2. Februar 2017)

sharky schrieb:


> die suche nach dämpferalternativen gestaltet sich schwierig. den monarch mit HV kammer gibt es nimmer. debonair taugt nix. ein tuner hat das gesamte rad quasi für untauglich erklärt und dann am ende für debonair dämpfer einen l-tune nahegelegt. nicht vertrauenserweckend. mir scheint da fehlt das verständnis dafür, dass bei schweren jungs die -kammer einfach kleiner sein muss. da kam mir der gedanken: wieso nicht selbst spacern? dann hab ich einen dämpfer von der stange den man überall bekommt und nicht das problem, dass er so durchrauscht....



Die vergrösserte Negativkammer bleibt. Das ist das eigentlich Problem. Am Anfang duchrauschen, dann macht der Dämpfer zu. Ob man die Negativkammer verkleinern könnte, weiß ich allerdings nicht...

Mountinlove.de hat gerade im Bikemarkt ältere (aber ungebrauchte) Monarch+ zum Verkauf. Tuning M/M oder M/H. Sollten noch keine Debonair Luftkammern sein.
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/891264-rock-shox-monarch-plus-rc3-200x51-schwarz-neu-tune-m-m

Und von rshr.de gibt es den:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...narch-rt-200x51-mm-dampfer-neu-rapid-recovery

Ich würde trotzdem evtl. noch einen Coil-Dämpfer im direkten Vergleich mal Probe fahren. Bei 90kg Fahrer + 15kg Fahrrad + Ausrüstung kann man das Mehrgewicht vom Dämpfer nun wirklich vernachlässigen. Fox X2 mit Climbswitch oder CCDB Inline Coil for the win!


----------



## hnx (2. Februar 2017)

Was ist der Gedanke hinter einem "L" Tuning?


----------



## sharky (2. Februar 2017)

danke für die links. die angebote kenne ich. das Problem an denen ist aber, dass ich auch da nur die kleine luftkammer habe und damit das selbe Problem wie mit dem bisher verbauten Fox oder Monarch. wäre der M/H von mountainlove ein HV wäre er perfekt. fast. perfekt wäre er mit schwarzer Kolbenstange 

die vergrößerte negativkammer muss nicht zwingend bleiben. die volume spacer für die +kammer kann man genau so gut in die -kammer bauen. in diesem Video sieht man ab 1:10 ganz gut wie die spacer in die +kammer gemacht werden. wenn ich diese nun in die negativkammer packe und, sagen wir mal, die gesamte "äußere kammer" (s. bild) zuspacere, dann hab ich im grund doch die größe der alten HV +kammer und die negativkammer bleibt so klein wie bei den alten monarchs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (2. Februar 2017)

Die Ports der Luftkammer sind im Negativbereich nicht vor dem Verrutschen der Gummiringe und damit Verschließen geschützt wie im positiven. Habe keine Ahnung wie sich das auswirkt, wenn die Löcher ganz verschloßen sind.


----------



## sharky (2. Februar 2017)

die spacer sitzen nicht so stramm, dass garkeine luft durchkommt. notfalls kann man den spacer, der am port sitzt, löchern. selbst wenn der port durch den spacer verschlossen wäre: damit wäre der zweck, die kammet nicht mit druck zu beaufschlagen, ja auch wiederum erfüllt.

deine Argumentation müsste dann aber auch für die +kammer gelten. ok, zugegeben, da sitzt der port oben und die spacer müssten eher nach unten rutschen (zumindest beim Trance), aber grundsätzlich auch da die selbe Problematik und RS sieht es sogar so vor


----------



## sharky (2. Februar 2017)

da müsste der port zu sehen sein. ich seh das Problem als lösbar an....


----------



## hnx (2. Februar 2017)

Ist lösbar, ich hatte die Spacer für meinen Test mit Tesa verklebt, daß sie nicht über die Ports rutschen konnten.
Oben ist eine Erhöhung auf der sich die Ports befinden, da können die Spacer selbst wenn sie sich nach oben verschieben nicht drüberrutschen.


----------



## Ironass (2. Februar 2017)

Ich verstehe gerade den Hinweis nicht, das Rad für untauglich erklärt zu haben? dachte der Hinterbau soll so gut funzen


----------



## sharky (2. Februar 2017)

der hinterbau sei zu weich und schlecht gerichtet und kille jeden dämpfer. so die aussage. sicher nicht repräsentativ. mit ein grund, wieso ich von dem tuner abstand nehme...


----------



## Mo(n)arch (2. Februar 2017)

sharky schrieb:


> der hinterbau sei zu weich und schlecht gerichtet und kille jeden dämpfer. so die aussage. sicher nicht repräsentativ. mit ein grund, wieso ich von dem tuner abstand nehme...



Der hat das Trance wohl mit dem alten Demo verwechselt.


----------



## sharky (2. Februar 2017)

was weiß ich. die ganze "Beratung" war nicht so mein fall. ich denke der alte HV Monarch oder ein, um die negativkammer per spacer kastrierter, aktueller debonair Monarch (was dann auf das selbe raus kommt) wird wohl das rennen machen. ich schick @bummel42 ein versandlable und teste dann seinen. dann weiß ich was taugt


----------



## xlacherx (2. Februar 2017)

Aber was ist den jetzt an dem Monrach + DebonAir so schlecht?! 
Ich bin ja anfangs mit Pike + Foy Dämpfer gefahren. Da hat man deutlich gemerkt, dass der Fox gern durch den Federweg rauscht. Dann hab ich ja auf den Monarch umgebaut. Danach was das Problem weg und ich hab seit dato nicht mehr das gefühl, dass ich durch den Federweg rausche.


----------



## bummel42 (3. Februar 2017)

@sharky: Das ist der Dämpfer:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bummel42 (3. Februar 2017)

Und den kannst du gerne auch testen:


----------



## sharky (3. Februar 2017)

@bummel42 
Besten Dank! Sind das zwei verschiedene monarch? Den fox hab ich selbst noch und kenne ihn trotzdem viele dank


----------



## bummel42 (3. Februar 2017)

Nein, ein Monarch.


----------



## sharky (4. Februar 2017)

Krass. Der 3pos Hebel ist auf dem 2. Bild schwarz statt blau. Daher die Frage


----------



## sharky (4. Februar 2017)

Ah jetzt.... der ist nur vorne blau


----------



## Symion (5. Februar 2017)

Kleine Notiz am Rande:
Die Debonair Negativkammer zuspacern ist nicht 100% zielführend, da hier Dämpferhub verloren geht.
Grund hierfür ist, dass die Nut zum Druckausgleich an einer anderen Stelle als bei der HV Kammer sitzt.


----------



## sharky (6. Februar 2017)

klär mich bitte kurz auf, wieso der hub verloren geht, wenn ich die äußere kleine kammer mit spacern auffüttere? anbei nochmal das querschnittbild eines normalen HV dämpfers und des debonair dämpfers sowie ein beispielbild, danke @Vincy , wie das dann aussieht. mit dem kolben kommen die spacer nicht in kontakt, somit begrenze ich doch auch nicht den hub


----------



## Symion (6. Februar 2017)

Dann probiere ich es mal zu erklären:
Die Nut ist so ausgelegt, das sich der Druck in der Negativkammer automatisch so anpasst, das bei voller Länge ein Kräftegleichgewicht zwischen den Kammern herrscht.
Überfahrt der Kolben die Nut, dann erhöht sich um jeden mm der Druck in der Negativkammer (und damit die Kraft welche den Dämpfer einfedern will).
Da die Negativkammer in Relation zur Positivkammer sehr klein ist steigt der Druck sehr schnell an.
Ist das Volumen nun wesentlich größer (Debon Air), dann muss die Nut an eine andere Stelle, da der Druck langsamer anwächst.

Durch Spacer in der Negativkammer wächst der Druck nun aber schneller an (virtuell eine kleine Kammer), das Kräftegleichgewicht wird früher erreicht und der Dämpfer fährt daher nicht ganz aus.


----------



## sharky (6. Februar 2017)

dann habe ich ein anderes verständnis von der position der "nut", respektive dem überströmkanal. dieser ist, zumindest bei den mir bekannten solo air systemen, so platziert, dass der überströmkanal bei voll ausgefedertem federelement den druckausgleich zwischen den kammern macht.
deiner beschreibung nach müsste der überströmkanal also vor der position sein, in der, in dem falle der dämpfer, ganz ausgefedert ist. wenn dem so ist, dann hast du natürlich recht. ansonsten. wenn der kanal da sitzt wie ich es von anderen systemen kenne, wäre es egal, wie groß die negativkammer ist. dann federt der dämpfer ganz aus, es entsteht ein druckausgleich und der einzige effekt, den man durch das verkleinern der negativkammer hat, ist, dass der druck in der negativkammer beim einfedern schneller abfällt und die negativkammer daher weniger lange / stark wirkt. das ist ja das, was ich erzielen will.
daher: sitzt der überströmkanal beim debonair dämpfer weiter oben, so dass der druckausgleich erst bei etwas einfedern erfolgt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (6. Februar 2017)

Hier erkennt man zumindest mal die Position des überströmkanals. Mal sehen ob ich noch einen Schnitt finde damit man die Position des trennkolbens im ausgefahrenen Zustand sieht


----------



## sharky (6. Februar 2017)

Mist. Ist hier tatsächlich so dass der kanal nicht im voll ausgefahrenen Zustand erreicht ist.


----------



## Symion (7. Februar 2017)

Told ya ....


----------



## sharky (7. Februar 2017)

jajajaja... man lernt halt nie aus 

fragt sich, wie stark sich 2-3 spacer in der äußeren kammer auf den hub auswirken


----------



## Symion (7. Februar 2017)

Man könnte es natürlich ausrechnen, oder du probierst es aus.

Einmal ohne Spacer Dämpfer auf den richtigen Druck aufpumpen (und entsprechend ein paar mal durchfedern) und dann die freie Kolbenlänge messen.

Danach das ganze mit Spacern.


----------



## sharky (11. Februar 2017)

Halleluja! 

Der neue Rahmen kam kürzlich und heute war dann endlich mal Zeit für die Montage. Schön, das Bike endlich wieder fahrbereit zu haben 

Danke nochmal an @bummel42 für den Dämpfer zum testen. Fühlt sich auf den ersten Metern schon mal ganz gut an



 


Ein technisches update gab es auch noch.  Ich hatte die giant stütze ja über einen rock shox  pushloc bedient und den Zug entgegen der Konstruktion  mit einem tonnennippel befestigt. Funktionierte. Aber den Zug exakt ablängen war.... dafür gab es jetzt ein goodie  
Sehr ergonomisch und die bedienkräfte sind sehr gering. Teuer. Aber optisch ging der deutlich günstigere bontrager an dem rad einfach nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bummel42 (11. Februar 2017)

Schick!


----------



## sharky (13. Februar 2017)

so, die erste Testfahrt ist rum. und durchaus positiv verlaufen. die größere luftkammer macht sich auf jeden fall deutlich positiv bemerkbar. hatte zwar etwas viel druck drin, so dass der dämpfer etwas mehr ansprechen wird, wenn ich das richtig eingestellt habe, aber er steht schon ganz anders im federweg


----------



## xlacherx (13. Februar 2017)

Sieht echt gut aus. 
Sag mal wie zufrieden bist du mit der Giant stütze? 
Nachdem ich meine reverb schon wieder eingeschickt hab ist es irgendwann vllt mal an der Zeit sich was nach neuen umzusehen das länger hält


----------



## sharky (13. Februar 2017)

ich bin nicht unbedingt repräsentativ das das teil noch < 1000km hat. aber ich kann nix negatives sagen. bisher. über meine reverb genau so wenig. spiel hält sich in geringen grenzen. ein- und ausfahren funktioniert sauber. kein grund zur klage


----------



## bikeskiheli (5. November 2017)

Hallo.
Ich bin heute zum ersten mal den monarch gefahren.
Ich habe 6 und 1 spacer drin.  fühlt sich ganz gut an. Fluffiger als der Fox.  allerdings finde ich persönlich den Fox Evol  besser.


----------



## sharky (6. November 2017)

das ist der debonair. da scheue ich mich noch, ihn einzubauen, weil ich befürchte, der rauscht bei meinem gewicht noch mehr durch den federweg als es der kleine RT dämpfer macht. wie viel wiegst du denn?


----------



## bikeskiheli (6. November 2017)

Hallo.  Ja Debonair. 
Hab 80kg. Mit 200psi 30% sag hatte ich auf dem Haustrail den kompletten Federweg genutzt. Federweg wurde relativ schnell freigegeben. Fühlt sich nach mehr Federweg als mit dem Fox an.
nächstes mal teste ich mit 215psi.
Wenn das nicht perfekt.
Zudem evtl noch didaktischen negativ Kammer verkleinern damit er am Anfang nicht gleich so schnell durchrauscht....


----------



## sharky (6. November 2017)

das mit dem -kammer verkleinern hatte ich auch schon überlegt. aber da muss man aufpassen, dass die spacer nicht über die öffnung für den druckausgleich rutschen. aber mit etwas bastelei lässt sich das sicher lösen. wenn du schon jenseits der 200 PSI unterwegs bist, wäre ich durcktechnisch wohl am anschlag... 

aber dein bike sieht gut aus, könnte glatt ein naher verwandter von meinem sein


----------



## bikeskiheli (6. November 2017)

Max 350 psi


----------



## bikeskiheli (6. November 2017)

Beim Fox reichen 180 bis 190 psi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeskiheli (6. November 2017)

Danke — ja sehen  recht ähnlich aus...
....haben ja beide eine Austauschrahmen...


----------



## bikeskiheli (6. November 2017)

Debonair  offen


----------



## sharky (8. November 2017)

also bei den vielen spacern hättest auch gleich einen mit normaler luftkammer nehmen können


----------



## bikeskiheli (8. November 2017)

Fox evol mit kleiner Luftkammer. 
Genial.


----------



## sharky (9. November 2017)

hast du den monarch jetzt durch den fuchs ersetzt? dauerhaft? was ist besser im vergleich zum monarch?


----------



## bikeskiheli (9. November 2017)

Ich bin die letzten 4000km einen Fox Evol Dps mit der großen Luftkammer und einem glaub 0.6 Spacer. tune war CM und RM.
Der Austauschrahmen hat jetzt testweise den Monarch bekommen.
Fühlt sich in allen Stufen etwas softer, weicher, fluffiger als der Fox an.

Schläge wurden gut aufgenommen. Dämpfer nutzte aber relativ schnell den kompletten Federweg.

Vorteil Fox.
Einstellbarkeit!
Im geschlossenen Modus sehr fest und Dämpfer ist kaum im sag. Perfekt für Asphalt und Forststrasse bergauf.
Im Trailmodus voller Sag und spürbare Druckstufe. 
Offener Modus mit 3 einstellbaren Druckstufen. Da hat man bergab alle Optionen. Ganz offen fahre ich nicht. Meist auf Stufe 2.
 Stufe 3 ist dann schon sehr nah am Trailmodus. 

Persönlich gefällt mir der Fox einfach besser. Fühlt sich für mich stimmiger an.
Der Fox bleibt jetzt erst mal drin. Der Rock Shox bleibt als Ersatzdämpfer erst mal im Keller.


----------



## bikeskiheli (9. November 2017)

Der neue Dämpfer mit der kleinen Kammer bleibt jetzt erst mal. Gefällt mir sehr gut. Tune ist CL und RM und ohne Spacer.


----------



## sharky (12. November 2017)

ich finde keinen monarch ohne debon air mit großer luftkammer  
und die kammer für den verbauten RT ist seit 6 monaten bestellt und noch nicht lieferbar  
werde wohl doch auf einen gespacerten debonair mit harter druckstufe umsteigen


----------



## sharky (16. November 2017)

so, wider jeglicher vernunft, da ich das bike aus zeitgründen leider kau bewege, hab ich mich entschieden, dem basteltrieb doch etwas freien lauf zu lassen und hier und da ein paar kleinere optimierungen vorzunehmen. ok, klein bis mittel...  

mehr dazu demnächst an dieser stelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (18. November 2017)

sharky schrieb:


> ...da ich das bike aus zeitgründen leider kau bewege, hab ich mich entschieden, dem basteltrieb doch etwas freien lauf zu lassen und hier und da ein paar kleinere optimierungen vorzunehmen....


Und wenn Du die wenige Zeit nicht mit basteln, sondern mit radln verbringen würdest. 
Wolltest doch eh mal aus dem Neckartal raus kommen. Die Pfalz ist um die Jahreszeit ein Traum.


----------



## sharky (19. November 2017)

Der bastelaufwand steht in keiner Relation zu einer tour. Nicht jede tuningmaßnahme muss viel zeit in der Werkstatt erfordern


----------



## sharky (16. Dezember 2017)

So... was lange währt wird dann doch noch irgendwann 

Ein kleines, überwiegend optisches und weniger aus gewichtsgründen durchgeführtes update: Ventile in schwarz und alu statt Silber und Stahl 



 

Ein etwas größeres update kam dann aus Performance Gründen. Mit der kleinen original luftkammer rauschte mir der Dämpfer im mittleren Bereich zu sehr durch. Einen normalen Monarch mit HV Kammer fand ich nicht mehr. Die HV Kammer einzeln lässt seit Juni auf sich warten. Daher nun ein Monarch DA mit 3 spacern in der negativkammer und einem in der positivkammer.

Entgegen geäußerten bedenken dass Federeeg durch die spacern in der negativkammer verloren geht ist dies nicht der fall. Mit 340 PSI bin ich bei 30% sag. Fahrtest steht noch aus. Ebenso das cleanen des Dämpfers.


----------



## sharky (26. Dezember 2017)

So... heute früh noch feinabstimmung gemacht und die erste testfahrt hinter mich gebracht.

Die Ventile verhalten sich unauffällig 

Der Dämpfer hat bei 300 psi die 30% sag. Gut so. Wenigstens 50 psi Puffer bis zum erlaubten Maximum.

Bei den 300 nutze ich dem federweg zu 80%. Bin jetzt keine allzu groben trails gefahren und hab nur kleine sprüngchen gemacht. Sollte vom Setup her schon mal ganz gut sein

Die spacer in der negativkammer bleiben wie sie sind. Wenn der Dämpfer nicht durchschlägt entferne ich den in der positivkammer ggf. Oder ich gehe mit dem Druck runter


----------



## xlacherx (26. Dezember 2017)

Ich würde wenn dann eher nen spacer raus nehmen. Weniger Druck bedeutet ja noch mehr sag und eventuell auch mehr Wippen


----------



## sharky (26. Dezember 2017)

Wippen ist kein Problem. Dank 3pos druckstufe bekommt man das Ding schon ruhig  

Mit dem Druck würde ich runter gehen bis 35% sag. Hat noch Luft bis dahin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (26. Dezember 2017)

35% Sag.... Soviel will ich nicht mal am Nomad fahren [emoji23]‍♂️ das wäre mir echt zu viel... Vor allem kommt da das Trettlager ja echt weit runter


----------



## sharky (27. Dezember 2017)

Bin ja noch am testen und habe ja auch kein cc rädle wo man mit 20-25% unterwegs ist. War heute mit 280psi unterwegs. Ging ganz gut. Durch die spacer in der -Kammer erhöht sich der sag deutlich geringer als man vermuten würde


----------



## sharky (11. Oktober 2018)

so, ich muss mal den alten thread ausbuddeln 

nach fast 2 jahren relativer bikeabstinenz aufgrund anderer "hobbies" hoffe ich, dass ich ab ende des jahres mal wieder mehr zeit fürs biken habe. hauptwerkzeug ist nach wie vor das trance. und nur fahren ohne basteln... langweilig 

drum bin ich auf der suche nach optimierungsmöglichkeiten, die idealerweise kein vermögen kosten. nur bin ich mir unschlüssig, aber welche das sein könnten ist mir momentan noch nicht ganz schlüssig

als potentzielle tauschteile hab ich mal den lenker (weil zu viel flex) und die kurbel (weil halt) oder ggf. ein paar einzelne, bunte teilchen zur farblichen auflockerung des kpl. schwarzen bikes oder auch ein paar leichte flatpedale im kopf.

was sicher kommt ist mindestens ein code sattel am VR. für das HR liegt auch einer da. aber da reicht die power und der hintere kommt nur, wenn der hebelweg oder druckpunkt zwischen code und elixir trail um welten auseinander liegt

ich würde die x.0 carbon hebel auch gern tauschen gegen welche ohne druckpunktverstellung mit carbon hebel. gibt es so aber wohl weder für geld noch gute worte. falls jemand sowas sieht, natürlich in schwarz  , bitte melden 

für die sattelstütze hab ich ursprünglich einen pushloc hebel verbaut und diesen dann gegen den bikeyoke triggy getauscht. der funktioniert zwar sehr gut, sieht halt aber doch wieder nach schalthebel aus. ich überlege, oh ich doch wieder auf den pushloc umbaue... 

die gruppe, 1x10 x.0, wird erst mal nicht getauscht, weil zur an sich schon nicht günstigen gruppe noch der freilauf dazu käme und ich im heimischen mittelgebirgchen mit 30 - 36 überall hoch komme

anbei noch die aktuelle liste der verbauten teile:

rahmen: trance advanced 2016
daämpfer: monach debonair
gabel: pike RCT3 2016
laufräder: tune king / kong + laser / revo + alunippel + LB 35mm carbon felge (1497g)
reifen: fat alber + dichtmilch + alu Ventile (ca. 760g/St.)
bremsen: elixir x.o trail mit HS1 scheiben 180 / 160
sattelstütze: giant contact Switch 150mm derzeit mit bikeyoke hebel.  
sattel: selle italia slr x-cross nero puro (178g)
vorbau: tune geiles teil 4.0 (94g)
ahead kappe: absolute black (kappen-schrauben-Kombi, 3g)
lenker: KS ether 780mm (178g)
shifter: x.0
kurbel: x.o
kettenblatt: absolute black NW 30z
kassette: sram XG1099 (ca. 240g)
kette: x.0
Schaltwerk: x.o mit aluschrauben- und schaltrollentuning
schrauben: samt und sonders Titan oder alu
pedale: time MX8


so, dann mal los


----------



## petrol (16. Oktober 2018)

aboniert


----------

